# Make An Impact



## Blake Bowden (Dec 17, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1585909778152873


----------



## Bloke (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you greatly Blake, I'd never seen that.
~
*In 2017, Dr. Rick Rigsby delivered one of the most passionate speeches ever heard.  More than 130 MILLION PEOPLE worldwide viewed the speech in a video that went viral in just a matter of days.*

When audiences hear Rick Rigsby . . . they are never the same.

Dr. Rick Rigsby is President and CEO of Rick Rigsby Communications. The former award-winning journalist followed a television career with graduate school—and two decades as a college professor . . . most of those years at Texas A&M University, where he also served as character coach and chaplain for the Aggies football team.

Dr. Rick’s dynamic presentations motivate, empower and inspire worldwide—from Africa and Asia, to the Americas, Europe and Canada. Rick’s audiences include Fortune 500 companies, academic communities, and service organizations. The internationally acclaimed speaker is a favorite among professional sports organizations, including the National Football League and the PGA.

Named twice as an outstanding professor in the College of Liberal Arts at Texas A&M, Dr. Rick has numerous publications.  His first non-academic book—*Lessons from a Third Grade Dropout*—is a _USA TODAY, Wall Street Journal _and _Amazon _best seller.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 18, 2017)

Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 18, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Wow. Just, wow.


In a good way? 

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 18, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> In a good way?


Absolutely- he just blew me away. What a great speaker!


----------

